# My New Compressus,altuvei,gold Rhom



## MFNRyan

So here is the fish I have been talking about for a few days. I decided to name him Murphy. For Murphy's law. I have had hell getting him home. Going up state from Pitt I ended up in West Virgina, He broke my net and almost ended up on the ground, I knocked a lamp over carrying him into the house and found the heater in his tank has melted the bottom plastic thing and has a white film look on the inside of it?? If it can go wrong it has with him!! I tried to get as clear of pictures as I could. Most of his color is not set in yet since he hasn't been in the tank long. Tried to get good flank shots, and pictures of the lines on his back. He has 4 on one side and 3 on the other side with dots around it. He was under enough stress from the 5 hour drive across back roads an everything else that I didn't try to measure him, but I would say he is in the 7-8 inch area.

Sorry the pictures are not that good. I have a cannon SD750 Digital Elph, but I guess it's no good, either that or I don't have it set up right.. Pic's are a little blurry I did my best with this. Let me know if you need something else to proper ID. I tried to get a head profile, a reare shot, a mid shot and over all shot. His colors are mostly yellow with a hint of redish in some places. Also I used no flash, you can see sparkles, even when his tank light is off an the main living room light off he has a few of those sparkles. I don't know if that helps ID or not. Let me know what you think

I just seen on here you can't see the lines to well. They are about mid body in most parts, an towards the back is the other two. The last two pics you can see them better.


----------



## MFNRyan

I like this one


----------



## Da' Manster!

That is a beautiful kick ass specimen!...Definitely worth the trouble and aggravation!..







...He rocks like a CELTIC FROST concert!!...


----------



## Smoke

Nice fish, congrats!


----------



## MFNRyan

What do you think it is though lol.. .I have been told so many different things.. He has an odd shape for a rhom. I counted the lines on him again.. seems he has 7 on the side I said 4 they are just very faint and the side I said three he has 5. I'm not sure if I'm ID even the line properly though. I know Dippy Eggs was able to eye ball this fish and ID it as compressus. That helps me a lot, but still not 100%


----------



## Da' Manster!

MFNRyan said:


> What do you think it is though lol.. .I have been told so many different things.. He has an odd shape for a rhom. I counted the lines on him again.. seems he has 7 on the side I said 4 they are just very faint and the side I said three he has 5. I'm not sure if I'm ID even the line properly though. I know Dippy Eggs was able to eye ball this fish and ID it as compressus. That helps me a lot, but still not 100%


At first I thought rhom, but then the other features which have been explained would point to Compressus...I could see were he might be an altuvei...Hell, call him an "MFNRyanosarus"!...







...Bottom line, that is one unique lookin' piranha and you are now the proud owner of it!...


----------



## MFNRyan

HA yeah that's what I'm getting from it too man.. weird shape for a rhom, weird colors, weird lines, weird all together.. cursed with Murphy's Laws.. I don't care what he is I think he is pretty freakin awesome like you said. It doesn't really matter anyway i like him but knowing what he really is would be nice. he even has features that point to HAstatus. I wish Frank was as active on here as he use to be.. the old Frank would have already gave his $.02 on what this fish is.


----------



## MFNRyan

His colors are coming in even more then the pics I took already.. His yellow is getting more defined and the red is showing up again.. he also has not stopped patrolling his tank since I put him in. I may take some more pics tomorrow when he settles in even more to help ID him better for you guys. Thanks for your help


----------



## jp80911

it looks like one of my old rhom


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Whatever he is, he is a beaut!

I love this fish, and I would have bought him if I had the tank space at the moment.

When I saw him close and personal, my opinion was he was an adult compressus. I'm not an expert or anything, but I've owned a Frank-identified compressus, and from what he was telling me about my own fish, this one seemed very similar.

There were spots, but also there are bars on this fish, in which I know you would agree. 
Also, the tail looks similar to mine, and the concave shaped head.
Plus the spots and bars go past the lateral line of the fish.

That is why I loosely identified it as a compressus of some sort.

Great pick up!!


----------



## kove32

Nice fish man.. Glad it all worked out for you!


----------



## MFNRyan

Hey Kove! Whats up with not calling me back last night or today?? I need some input! LOL.. I have had so many people telling me this is a rhom.. frank, memento, Daniel.. I dunno.. I don't think it matters to me honestly.. He has been active in my tank.. has not stopped moving since I got him. Hope he does alright


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

if you ever get rid of him let me know hah


----------



## MFNRyan

LOL ok can do. I don't think I'll be getting rid of him though. I really like him and I like his colors. If he is a Rhom he is a very odd rhom not your everyday fish you know.. I really like him


----------



## MFNRyan

Do these pictures help anymore? You can see his lines an spots better in these and also see them below his lateral line

Here is a good one of his odd shape too.. head profile is a straight line.. he doesn't have that hump like every rhom I have seen


----------



## Smoke

Looks like a Rhom to me... but I haven't seen it in person or anything... just judging from pics. How's he doing ?


----------



## kove32

Sorry man, I've been EXTREMELY busy.. What you have to look at is this fish doesn't look like it does in the pictures. You said it yourself when you saw it, it looks different. For example, look at your pics, vs my pics, vs the pics my friend took in the store. They all almost look like different fish. Dippy, you, and myself have all seen this in person. After listening to Dippy's identification points and matching them up in person, I too decided on compressus. These pictures do look an awful lot like spots. With that, you can see why so many people would say Rhom! The only thing that I am banking it off of is what I saw in person and matched up. Regardless, you have a flawless specimen, you got it for a great price, and it looks great in your tank!


----------



## memento

MFNRyan said:


> Do these pictures help anymore? You can see his lines an spots better in these and also see them below his lateral line
> 
> Here is a good one of his odd shape too.. head profile is a straight line.. he doesn't have that hump like every rhom I have seen


I still don't see any clear bars in the pics. Head profile also makes me say S.rhombeus....
But again, some features like body patterns are difficult to show clearly in a picture


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic

Whatever it is it is a beautiful fish!!


----------



## hastatus

Those look more oval than bars. My impression is S rhombeus.


----------



## MFNRyan

kove32 said:


> Sorry man, I've been EXTREMELY busy.. What you have to look at is this fish doesn't look like it does in the pictures. You said it yourself when you saw it, it looks different. For example, look at your pics, vs my pics, vs the pics my friend took in the store. They all almost look like different fish. Dippy, you, and myself have all seen this in person. After listening to Dippy's identification points and matching them up in person, I too decided on compressus. These pictures do look an awful lot like spots. With that, you can see why so many people would say Rhom! The only thing that I am banking it off of is what I saw in person and matched up. Regardless, you have a flawless specimen, you got it for a great price, and it looks great in your tank!


That's cool man.. Just had some things I was worried about when i called. Fish is doing awesome seems to get more and more active everyday. He lost the complete gold look an now is just gold on the bottom.. which is cool he is a lot of fun to watch. Whatever he is I really like him. There are positives to both sides of what he could be. I never did get those pictures your friend took, I would still like to have those if you can ever get them for me man. He does look completely different though in all the pictures.. Also when I got him home and in my tank he looks way different then at the store lol. I like how he patrols the tank all the time and doesn't shy off if I get close to it really. If I bug around it to long he does hide but he has also only been there two days! lol. The powerhead in the back was a good idea too because when he does want to chill he comes to the front of the tank. He usually only does this for 5 minutes then starts moving around again, all over top of the water bottom of the water, swims in the power head everything. Tried offering him Talapia that I soaked in garlic last night and put on string so it would move around instead of fall to the bottom. He looked at it nibbled it but didn't eat. So I'll give him a few days


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic

Yeah they can be hard to get to eat,just be patient!!!


----------



## MFNRyan

It's been two weeks an he is yet to eat anything lol


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Have u tried today


----------



## MFNRyan

Yeah, I'm trying right now with a piece of tilapia that has been soaked in that garlic stuff to attract fish


----------

